# Trade or No Trade



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you guys think BC will make a trade before the Feb 19 deadline? If so what are some plausible trades that you think can help our team?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I keep hearing Jose for Caron Butler being thrown around I'm on the fence about that one. Butler would be great but at the same time it takes away development from DD and Sonny. If a trade going to happen you have to figure it would involve Jose his contract the only one that make sense Hedo on a new deal were stuck with him for atleast 3 years, Won't get any value for Bosh seeing that nobody going to unload equal talent for a half season rental, Barg just signed a new contract and is BC personal project hes going nowhere all signs point to Jose maybe Wright as well in a minor deal


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If we are going to trade Turkoglu one trade that makes sense would be for Josh Howard. Howard has been terrible this season but his contract comes off the books after this year. Dallas meanwhile are in a win now mode and can't afford to wait for salary relief. Turkoglu can help them either as a starter or coming off the bench since their bench is really thin. For the Raptors if Howard works out he can bring some perimeter scoring and athleticism if not we can get rid of him at the end of the season.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope BC will trade Hedo, many guys are available:
Kevin Martin
Loul Deng
Corey Maggette
and more..
those guys have big contract like Hedo.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I would do any of the above to get rid of Hedu,I feel he is 5-7 games to prove if he should get time to slowly but gradually get his groove on.
Magette I really like, Deng would be a good fit he would bring that interior toughness that we have been expecting from Evans.

Deng would be a great fit, I loved wqhat I saw outta the zone D last nite adding a guy like Deng would only make our D better.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I think there will be a trade one way or the other. Either to bring in an upgrade piece for a playoff push and to keep Bosh. Or a small salary dump to enable us to re-sign Amir or use the MLE next year. We can't do either right now if Bosh signs on.

I don't see MLSE going into tax unless we are proven ready to compete for the ECF. Unfortunately we probably can't get there without them going into the tax.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

MLSE needs to allow BC to spend into a lux tax thats the only way with how good the East has gotton since Allen and KG came to the east that we must spend more to make this a top 4 East team.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> MLSE needs to allow BC to spend into a lux tax thats the only way with how good the East has gotton since Allen and KG came to the east that we must spend more to make this a top 4 East team.


Wishful thinking for a billion dollar company MLSE is very cheap they like making money but they don't like spending it


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

mlse sure didn't mind paying washed up vets from 2002-2004, long list of washed up vets they acquired.

Thinking if we are to make a move where? defense is better but a reliable threat in the back court remains, Jack has stepped up but Derozan still lacks a decent jumper.

At the present moment we dont need a high priced addition just a vet for additional depth.

Or we have to rely on Wright & Bellini stepping up.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> mlse sure didn't mind paying washed up vets from 2002-2004, long list of washed up vets they acquired.


They never paid tax to do it. Even when they resigned VC/AD/JYD/Alvin and later added Hakeem I don't think they went into tax territory. VC's extension was less than ADs

2002/03 salary info says they were 17 in payroll that year. They gave up a lot of depth that the previous teams had. No Mugsy, Dell, Childs, Oak, Willis. They did get Murray but he had the achilles injury right away and missed a full year. And they did have Hunter, but for some reason he did not work out here even though he helped the Lakers before and the Pistons after to playoff success. This was the injury ravaged year for the team that probably ruined Alvin's career but made his warrior reputation.

Player 2002-03 salary Total contract Signed through
Antonio Davis $12,000,000 5-yr: 60.00M 2005-06
Vince Carter $10,067,750 6-yr; 79.3M 2006-07 (p)
Alvin Williams $5,350,000 7-yr; 42.0M 2004-05 (p)
Jerome Williams $5,250,000 7-yr; 40.8M 2006-07 (p)
Lamond Murray $4,125,000 7-yr; 25.0M 2005-06
Lindsey Hunter $3,870,912 7-yr; 19.0M 2003-04
Eric Montross $2,720,000 11-yr; 17.0M 2004-05
Michael Bradley $1,207,800 4-yr; 5.60M 2003-04 (t)
Morris Peterson $1,033,320 4-yr; 4.54M 2003-04 (t)
Mamadou N'diaye $848,520 3-yr; 2.38M 2002-03 (t)
Voshon Lenard $824,935 1-yr; 824,935M 2002-03
Chris Jefferies $781,800 4-yr; 5.10M 2004-05 (t)
Jelani McCoy $637,435 1-yr; 637,435 2002-03
Rafer Alston $612,435 1-yr; 612,435 2002-03
Maceo Baston $349,458 1-yr; 349,458 2002-03
**Others $5,694,231
Total $55,373,596


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow that was a pretty pathetic team back then. basically no good players outside of VC. AD was declining pretty fast at that point. JYD was a great rebounder.. but to think that the raps ever thought this group of guys had a chance? that team would have been a lottery team even if everybody was healthy.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

c_dog said:


> wow that was a pretty pathetic team back then. basically no good players outside of VC. AD was declining pretty fast at that point. JYD was a great rebounder.. but to think that the raps ever thought this group of guys had a chance? that team would have been a lottery team even if everybody was healthy.


Well at that time there were no Eastern powers or true title contenders. The EC was wide open. Plus, I think there still was the perception of not being able to lure players to Toronto.

As good as Bosh was his rookie season, he was not ready to become one of the franchise's go-to players.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

hard to see what move BC can make in Demarr's struggles defensively or mid range shooting Bellini & Wright have stepped up, Amir Johnson has been playing well, Weems is raw but a good slasher in terms of where his game is at I would see he is almost as raw as Derozan but Demarr can make FT's and has better ball handling skills.
Only area we can improve opn asat SF that involves Hedu if we can get Deng/Josh Howard for Hedu do it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

At this point I don't think BC will be making any trades. Bosh is clearly not going to be traded and I don't see BC moving Calderon or Hedo. Reggie Evans is probably the only guy that has a possibility to be traded but then who are we going to get with him.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't see any trades coming unless we dump POB on somebody and throw in a 2nd round pick just to make sure we stay under the tax line.

DAL could get desperate and consider a Hedo trade if the Butler trade does not pan out for them, but I doubt it. Cuban let Nash go due to age and contract so I don't see him biting on Hedo.

A Calderon trade is very risky with how good the 2nd unit is playing with him.

There are some big men available but how do we give them enough PT to justify trading for them with Bosh and Bargs taking most of the minutes and Amir/Reggie to backup.

Most likely we sit tight.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think BC is willing to take any chances right now. Unless someone offers a trade that would 100% obviously make the team better, then I doubt he'll make any moves.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

we're coming close but it looks like colangelo will keep the hand he's been dealt. can't say i blame him. the energy around the team's really positive right now. 

peace


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the team's second unit has looked really good. i really don't like the starting lineup that much though. i'm still not quite satisfied with what turk and jack have been bringing. we're relying heavily on calderon to lead the 2nd unit to help us win games. caleron with weems, amir johnson just tend to find ways to score so easily. derozan also looks really good when he plays with the second unit.

i don't expect to see any trades, though really, having turk on the floor these days have been killing us. 5-0 last night with 3 TO's, and all in critical moments of the game. If antoine wright had stayed in the game instead of turk we might not have gone into OT. and antoine was the only player doing anything in OT. bargs struggled from the field too but at least he battled like the beast and helped us grab some huge huge rebounds which is encouraging. as for turk, if this is how he's going to play with a mask then he might as well not suit up until his face heals.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Turk had a horrible game last night and should not have been out there in OT where Gay killed us. With Wright returning Triano should've had Weems/Wright out there to counter their athleticism.

Overall I'm pretty happy with how we played last night. Guys came out cold and fought back but just didn't close them out. If the team stays focused we should be ale to win the next 2 against the Nets and Washington.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Bosh is Injured and will not suit up that Nj game not looking like a gimme anymore


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The Heat beat Nets without Wade for basically the entire game. And that Heat team has zero depth.

No excuses for Raps. This is a game they have to get.

Amazing how the Grizz were able to 'overcome' the back to back on the road with Raps rested and waiting for them. I thought that was the type of schedule that no team could beat?? Or is that just a TOR excuse?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

According to Realgm, Lakers declined a Toronto offer:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/64856/20100218/raptors_tried_to_get_boshs_friend_powell/


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> The Heat beat Nets without Wade for basically the entire game. And that Heat team has zero depth.
> 
> No excuses for Raps. This is a game they have to get.
> 
> Amazing how the Grizz were able to 'overcome' the back to back on the road with Raps rested and waiting for them. I thought that was the type of schedule that no team could beat?? Or is that just a TOR excuse?


100%. 

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> The Heat beat Nets without Wade for basically the entire game. And that Heat team has zero depth.
> 
> No excuses for Raps. This is a game they have to get.
> 
> Amazing how the Grizz were able to 'overcome' the back to back on the road with Raps rested and waiting for them. I thought that was the type of schedule that no team could beat?? Or is that just a TOR excuse?


Are you comparing the Nets with the Grizz lol

Watch a few Nets game and tell me with a straight face that a team would lose to them without being totally off their game. Even in their win against the Bobcats it was one of the most sloppy game I've watched this year.

Gay is a terrible match up for us and it's a blessing that the guy coasts most of the game. If he plays hard every minute he would be up there with Durant and Melo as the top scorers in the league.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Those were actually 2 unrelated points I was making, but thanks for assuming I was making an idiotic comparison. 
-Nets should be an easy win, no excuses with Bosh out
-What happened to the big excuse of back to backs with other team waiting at home being so impossible. Grizz played heavy minutes, got in late, and still beat the Raps who were well rested with 2 good practices.

But now, last night, the Heat did beat the Grizz by 13 without Wade. Despite all the optimism around the Raps these days they may be in a dogfight just to hold onto the 5 seed. MIA and CHI have pretty easy schedules too. 

Will see how Raps do on their back to backs. They have 9, starting with Wiz tonight. If they lose this game things could start to get ugly.


----------

